# Silhouetten Quiz



## DER SCHWERE (20 Juli 2011)

Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com

Klick macht Gross
Ratet mal mit wer was ist ,ich habe die Lösung leider verloren

​


----------



## Padderson (20 Juli 2011)

wenn Du mir verrätst, wer das ist


----------



## DER SCHWERE (20 Juli 2011)

Das war leicht, die Frau von meinem Nachbarn:thumbup:​


----------



## General (21 Juli 2011)

1) Micky Maus
2) Duffy Duck
3) Barney Geröllheimer
4) Keine Ahnung
5) Bart Simpson
6) Spongebob
7) Kenne ich, doch es fällt mir der Name nicht ein
8) Road Runner
9) Marge Simpson
10) Fred Feuerstein
11) Keine Ahnung
12) Popey
13) Keine Ahnung
14) Charlie Brown
15) Bugs Bunny

und nun kann mal ein anderer sein Glück versuchen


----------



## Muli (21 Juli 2011)

1) Micky Maus
2) Duffy Duck
3) Barney Geröllheimer
4) Ren und Stimpy
5) Bart Simpson
6) Spongebob
7) Verflixt ... die Katze fällt mir nicht ein!
8) Road Runner
9) Marge Simpson
10) Yogi Bär
11) Stewie von Family Guy
12) Popeye
13) Mr. Crabs
14) Charlie Brown
15) Bugs Bunny
16) Wilma Feuerstein
17) Nicht Caveman, aber so ähnlich glaube ich
18) Rocky und Bullwinkle?
19) Odie
20) Goofy
21) Thadeus
22) kommt mir auch bekannt vor
23) Snoopy
24) keine Ahnung
25) Olivia
26) Paulchen Panther
27) Betty Boop
28) ???
29) ???
30) ???
31) Tasmanischer Teufel
32) ???
33) Pinky und Brain
34) ???


Wer weiß den Rest?


----------



## Claudia (21 Juli 2011)

7.) Felix
17.) Oskar die Supermaus
18.) Bullwinkle
22.) Dexter
24.) Mojo Jojo
28.) Arnold
29.) Casper
30.) Mr. Peabody & Sherman
32.) Bobby
34.) Marvin the Martin


----------



## [email protected] (1 Aug. 2011)

3) Fred Feuerstein

Barney ist kleiner und seine Nase ist länglicher .


----------

